
Upwork Suspended my account without any reason - muheyurajwansh
Hi guys,<p>I am a member of upwork since 2017. But, I started working properly on Upwork on 1st Nov 2019. I purchased the membership for $14.99. I got my first job on 2nd Nov. Till Nov 7, I successfully completed three jobs with great feedback and also received a bonus for the last two jobs.<p>On 20th Nov night, I changed my hourly rate from $5 to $10 and also applied to a job and slept. In the morning, I received email from upwork stating that:<p>&quot; Following a report of unusual site activity, we reviewed your account and have 
  determined you are not using Upwork for permitted purposes as provided in our 
  Terms of Service. As such, we are closing your account, effective immediately.&quot;<p>I replied and said that there is some misunderstanding, I didn&#x27;t perform any activity that is against Upwork Terms of Service. Upwork replied after one day. They said that they are forwarding my ticket to the specialized team that will review my account and will give me feedback within 24-48 hours.<p>On Nov 23, Upwork replied:<p>&quot; I have once again reviewed all aspects of your account and confirmed it has been closed due to site activity that indicates you are not using the platform for permitted purposes. &quot;<p>After this I again replied them to please tell me the exact reason but they are not replying.<p>I would appreciate if anyone can help me to get my account back. I left my full time job just to pursue my career as a full-time freelancer on upwork and now this happened.<p>Best Regards,
Muheyuddin
======
el_dev_hell
I'm really sorry to hear this happened to you, but this is the reality of
building your livelihood on a platform like Upwork.

You mentioned that you didn't breach their ToS. Are you sure about that? Not
to say you have, but how can you be 100% sure you didn't breach some arbitrary
rule about price increases or god-knows what else?

> After this I again replied them to please tell me the exact reason but they
> are not replying.

I would expect them not to reply unless you can create some kind of outrage
mob on Twitter.

Again, sorry to hear this happened. I hope you get back on your feet (and
ideally don't rely on Upwork or similar in the future). I experienced a
similar issue when PayPal shut down a business account due to breaching their
ToS (which I did do without knowing at the time).

